# LOOKing for First Carbon Frame



## Paluchi (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm looking for advice as to whether or not an entry level Look carbon frame would be good for my first step into the world of carbon. I'm 5'10" and weigh 180 to 185 pounds. I've been riding for 1 1/2 years and have begun to race regularly. I'm looking to purchase a better frame either next year or the year following that after I have upgraded my current bike with a really good pair of wheels. Would a Look, based on my size, be stiff enough? I'm probably looking to only spend $1,500 to $2,000, obviously as I mentioned (entry level). I'm also interested in the Kuota Kharma and possibly Cervelo R2.5, which may be a little too much bike for me. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

IMO it's kinda hard to say ANY Look frames are "Entry Level" when the cost for a Frame/Fork/Headset is as much & more than a lot of complete bikes from many companies.
That said, check out the 555. It fits the bill I guess as "entry level" for Look and will be plenty stiff.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

DMFT said:


> IMO it's kinda hard to say ANY Look frames are "Entry Level" when the cost for a Frame/Fork/Headset is as much & more than a lot of complete bikes from many companies.
> That said, check out the 555. It fits the bill I guess as "entry level" for Look and will be plenty stiff.


The entry level LOOK in the current lineup is the KG 461. It is cheaper than the 555. For a long time the KG 361 was the entry-level LOOK, and it was "replaced" by the 451. Same frame except for the use of an integrated headset in the newer model.

You can still find these frames from various sources, including online. I used and raced a KG 361 for 2 years until I was sponsored by Cyfac and started racing their frame. How did I like the LOOK? I thought it was an awesome deal for the "market" price. It was like a lightweight steel frame. Very stable and comfortable for long rides. It's not the stiffest frame, but it's by no means noodly. The KG 361 is somewhat heavy compared to today's frames, but if you were to count grams you will miss out on some really nice frames.

How did I like the LOOK compared to my current Cyfac? The Cyfac is better in almost every aspect except for comfort, which they are both on par with each other, but realize that this is comparing a full-custom medium-to-high range Cyfac to an entry-level LOOK. I have not had a chance to ride a higher-end LOOK for comparison.


----------

